# Was BW anime ever salvaged?



## Lockon Stratos (Mar 18, 2013)

Since the DVDs are currently being released I decided to buy and re-watch the beginning of BW (1-24). I recall I enjoyed the show up through the Burgh gym battle, but unfortunately the content reverted to the uber-kiddy garbage and any complexity went out the window shortly after the they skipped the Rocket/Plasma fight because of the tsunami. I finally dropped it around episode 50-55 after seeing no signs of improvement. Do others feel the same way about it...? Discuss.

Anyway, I know they're doing an N/Plasma arc now; does it feel anything like the beginning of the show (or the plot of the game)? Or is it just more of the same nonsense?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 18, 2013)

I think the anime is bullshit... Why can't they change the characters like they do in the games? And why does everything have to be so god damn happy?!! The only thing I like are the movies . And the manga. The manga's *MUCH* better than the anime.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 19, 2013)

Malicious Friday said:


> I think the anime is bullshit... Why can't they change the characters like they do in the games? And why does everything have to be so god damn happy?!! The only thing I like are the movies . And the manga. The manga's *MUCH* better than the anime.



The replace the characters and people will still bitch. They might not replace Ash but they still replaces other members of the main cast, and people bitch about it, wont be any different if they replace Ash.

More over, Pokemon is suppose to just be a cheerful show, it's always been like that. It's suppose to appeal to little kids to get them into the games, and it works out perfectly fine considering most little kids will like this kind of thing. Obviously if you're not part of the targeted audience you'll probably not like it, nothing wrong with the show though.

People look at the Anime in the wrong way, look at it the way you did when you were a little kid when you first started watching it, I seriously doubt most kids were really caring about some deep mature emotionally story, it was more "Oh cool monsters you can be friends and battle with, I want to get in on this", that's how it still is, and most likely always be like.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 22, 2013)

Best Wishes got messed up badly because of the earthquake in Japan and cancellation of Team Plasma vs Team Rocket. 

It left too many plot holes (Pierce, what happened to him?) and created too many retcons afterwards.

It's hard to enjoy it now, because every battle and plot is being rushed. I don't want to spoil to people who don't watch the Japanese version though.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 23, 2013)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> The replace the characters and people will still bitch. They might not replace Ash but they still replaces other members of the main cast, and people bitch about it, wont be any different if they replace Ash.
> 
> More over, Pokemon is suppose to just be a cheerful show, it's always been like that. It's suppose to appeal to little kids to get them into the games, and it works out perfectly fine considering most little kids will like this kind of thing. Obviously if you're not part of the targeted audience you'll probably not like it, nothing wrong with the show though.
> 
> People look at the Anime in the wrong way, look at it the way you did when you were a little kid when you first started watching it, I seriously doubt most kids were really caring about some deep mature emotionally story, it was more "Oh cool monsters you can be friends and battle with, I want to get in on this", that's how it still is, and most likely always be like.



I meant main character. Ash was fine for the Johto and Kanto but really... they could at least make him age just a bit... I know it hasn't been under a year since ash first started his adventure. 

I don't like those deep, emotional stories. They piss me off.

I hardly ever watched Pokemon as a kid.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 23, 2013)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> The replace the characters and people will still bitch. They might not replace Ash but they still replaces other members of the main cast, and people bitch about it, wont be any different if they replace Ash.
> 
> More over, Pokemon is suppose to just be a cheerful show, it's always been like that. It's suppose to appeal to little kids to get them into the games, and it works out perfectly fine considering most little kids will like this kind of thing. Obviously if you're not part of the targeted audience you'll probably not like it, nothing wrong with the show though.
> 
> People look at the Anime in the wrong way, look at it the way you did when you were a little kid when you first started watching it, I seriously doubt most kids were really caring about some deep mature emotionally story, it was more "Oh cool monsters you can be friends and battle with, I want to get in on this", that's how it still is, and most likely always be like.



Replacing Ash would give the series a much-needed fresh start.

Kids did not and do not think that shallow. Even back then I expected some sort of visible progress and development that never came. Considering that this series started when most of us were small children, I don't think it's out of line to expect that to this day. We aren't talking about some 'deep mature emotional story' but a story that at least has consistent development and progress. We have it in the manga, so why not the anime?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 23, 2013)

I wouldn't know about what's going on in the most recent episodes. But from what I have seen it isn't quite living up to expectations 



Malicious Friday said:


> The manga's *MUCH* better than the anime.



It's like having the general atmosphere of the anime except with better writing 

For the most part, anyway. FRLG was intense tho


----------



## Monna (Mar 23, 2013)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> People look at the Anime in the wrong way, look at it the way you did when you were a little kid when you first started watching it, I seriously doubt most kids were really caring about some deep mature emotionally story, it was more "Oh cool monsters you can be friends and battle with, I want to get in on this", that's how it still is, and most likely always be like.


When I was a kid, some of my favorite episodes were the more emotional ones like bye bye Butterfree and Pikachu's goodbye. Also when Ash lost in the Kanto league. The characters seemed like people (or pokemon) with real emotions and I used to get attached to them.

Now, I haven't watch the anime since Pokemon Advanced started so I don't know how it is currently, but Kanto and the Orange Islands were great.

Also, I remember it being stated in the Pikachu special with Movie 3 that one year had passed since Ash left Pallet town. I'm guessing the writers just didn't want to deal with time passing in the plot anymore after that since it became a never-ending story.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2013)

why not just animate the manga? i still haven't got into it yet.. but i hear a lot of good stuff about it..


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 24, 2013)

I would like a new series that takes elements of Pokemon Special largely with a little bit of Electric Tale of Pikachu.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 24, 2013)

The whole series went to shit after the Jhoto saga, IMO.

Didn't care for it at all after that, and I still don't understand why people keep having faith that it will get better.


----------

